# The Saug-"eyes" have it on Alum



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

Caught this fish on Alum, nice eye for the first time of the season, but it sets the bar high















http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/picture.php?albumid=1432&pictureid=7630


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

how big was it? seems like a good fish!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very Nice catch and yes I agree,,,you have set the bar high for yourself


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job keep at it they will eventually get bigger as you keep putting time in it. Nice fat female. The girls have been getting busy. Was a very good week for eyes my best in years.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Great looking fish and great start to the saugeye season for you, congrats.

Dan


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice - congratulations !


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

It was 22". my personal best. I hope to have this same luck in the Delaware tourney


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice fish '


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

That is a beautiful fish cant get out till hopefully friday morning.May have hit the trails at Alum with my dad he is itchin for the morels.At least we have had the moisture now just about five good days of 65-70 degree day temps and 50 degree nights.Wet springs are good for fishing and shrooming and I hope we get a spring instead of jumping into summer.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got a 27 and a 29 down there today


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job Willis those are dandies hope you got some pics to show everyone we love seeing the big sows. Here's mine from last week 30" #11-2 ounce on a gold redhead rogue. This one dd not come from the spillway pond.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks nice job to you also...we only got those two but had fun doing it..I think state record is 30 1/8 might want to check...josh got the 29 .....


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Troy that is a beautty, all the gas and miles and hours are paying off i hope you catch a bigger one than that someday.


----------



## dandyandy (Dec 23, 2009)

great fish


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats Fish Ohio right there. Awesome fish!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

about 3 lbs short of the state record, but one heck of a beauty. So at this point, I just need to put in another 20 years, and I'll get mine


----------

